# vertex shader 2.0 support



## elmckio (Jan 20, 2008)

hi

i am trying to run a game called supreme commander on my laptop but i get a error message saying " Unable to create Direct3D. Please ensure system has current video drivers " my laptop has the corrrect DirectX version, however i think it is because i dont have a "Vertex Shader with 2.0 Support."

My laptop is a Acer Aspire 5601 AWLMi and the Video card is a Mobile Intell (R) 945GM Express Chipset Family with 224MB memory (not sure if it is an ATI or a Nividia.)

I dont think there are any driver downloads i need to run it, dose that mean i need to buy a new graphic card with a Vertex Shader 2.0 in it????


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes. If your graphics card doesn't have vertex shader 2.0 and the game requires it, you will not be able to play it. Vertex shader is not a software thing that can be downloaded, but feature of the card itself.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Its very hard to upgrade a laptop as there is a space issue as well as finding the correct Hardware to run. The best thing to do is get yourself a desktop PC or if you have one, upgrade it.


----------



## elmckio (Jan 20, 2008)

is it possible for a computer guy to upgrade my laptop for me


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, only if it has available slots. Like a APG, PCI or PCI-E (For graphics card).
If you have less than 256mb of RAM then i recommend upgrading to 512mb. They can swap out the existing RAM with a new one.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Very few laptops that lack MXM slots can be upgraded.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

most of laptops has shared VGA (Built in)
so they does not support pixel shader nor vertex shader nor T&L, these components are required to run most of games from 2003 and after


----------



## elmckio (Jan 20, 2008)

if i could upgrade my laptop what sepecs would you recomend, i want a smoth game but i dont want to pay to much


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Very few laptops that lack MXM slots can be upgraded.


Make sure your laptop has the appropriate slot to install a graphics card. You can get a tech to check it out.


----------

